# Aversions Crown cover 2 songs



## Dr Muerte21 (Jul 21, 2013)

Not sure this is the right place for cover songs but here we go. I did a quick cover of Aversions Crown, first song is praetorian and second is advocator of man's genocide messed up on this one at a few parts. Recorded with reaper, guitar is a LTD 338 stock pickups.

https://soundcloud.com/mario-gonzales-7/aversions-crown-cover


----------



## Dr Muerte21 (Aug 2, 2013)

Got a vid with my new head stock cam contraption Recorded it with my phone so the quality is not so great  First time using movie maker to so it might be a little off sync towards the end.


----------



## noUser01 (Aug 4, 2013)

Nice job man, that band slays. How do you have your phone attached to your axe? Having a hard time finding a good way to do it myself.


----------



## amarshism (Aug 4, 2013)

I've finished producing the new aversions single. It's ridiculous.


----------



## noUser01 (Aug 4, 2013)

amarshism said:


> I've finished producing the new aversions single. It's ridiculous.









That's awesome man. By the way, you guys are sick.


----------



## Dr Muerte21 (Aug 4, 2013)

ConnorGilks said:


> Nice job man, that band slays. How do you have your phone attached to your axe? Having a hard time finding a good way to do it myself.



Well my ghetto rig is as simple as using a shoe box, tape, nuts and bolts, and a scrunchy. here are some pics I took with my phone.





The area with the red is where my phone goes.


----------



## Dr Muerte21 (Aug 5, 2013)

amarshism said:


> I've finished producing the new aversions single. It's ridiculous.



That is epic, love your band too. I should post me doing some covers of thy art is murder and aversions crown new song overseer.


----------



## noUser01 (Aug 5, 2013)

Could you post some pictures with better lighting? Hard to see what's going on there.


----------

